# Which ones is not the hutch quiz.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 27, 2021)

I recently bought a bottle which I believed was a Hutch. After consulting Hutchbook, I realized it was not in the book and may not be a Hutchinson bottle. Here is a picture of 6 tops of hutch looking bottles. Would a true Hutchinson person be able to tell the difference? So you know I'm not trying to make anyone look stupid. I just thought it would be fun to guess. So which ones are not Hutchinson and why? This will count as 10% of your final grade...lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 27, 2021)

I will post the full picture, just not yet. This is supposed to be fun so nobody get upset if your wrong, okay?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 27, 2021)

To me the one on the left looks like it has too long a neck to be a hutch, it doesn't look like there would be space for the stopper.  Looks like it should take a lightning stopper instead.  The two in the middle look pretty weird for hutches as well, but look like the stopper would work on them, so I'm going with the one on the left.


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 27, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I recently bought a bottle which I believed was a Hutch. After consulting Hutchbook, I realized it was not in the book and may not be a Hutchinson bottle. Here is a picture of 6 tops of hutch looking bottles. Would a true Hutchinson person be able to tell the difference? So you know I'm not trying to make anyone look stupid. I just thought it would be fun to guess. So which is not a Hutchinson and why? This will count as 10% of your final grade...lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Just a guess but I would say the bottle all the way to the right. Its neck appears different from the rest. But that being the obvious one, its probably the wrong one>>>!!!!  Hahahahaq


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2021)

I am going to say the 4th from the left. Looks like a gravitating stopper top to me.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 27, 2021)

I’d say third from the left, that one has shoulders like the gravitating stoppers I’m used to.


----------



## Len (Oct 27, 2021)

Okay, I'll bite for the fun of it. --I'll take the last two on the right, and all the extra credit offered  .


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 27, 2021)

The one on the far left looks like a lightning stopper or similar...too long a neck.  The one third from the left looks like a gravitating stopper, but I know many of these were fitted with hutch stoppers.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 27, 2021)

The First one on far left not a Hutch., Like nhpharm sez, The 3rd one from Left looks like a Gravitating Stopper Bottle but I've dug these type of Bottles in Privy's & Construction sites with Hutchinson Stoppers still in them, covered in Dirt & Ash ect., ect., but coincedently these did not have the usual Mathews Stopper embossing on Bottom. I'd guess a Transition Bottle from the 1879 time Period & some of these on Rons Hutch Site.  LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks to all who participated. Here is the answer.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
Thread 'Hutch quiz answer.' https://www.antique-bottles.net/threads/hutch-quiz-answer.696513/


----------

